# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum > [Question] B-BBEE via CIPC?????

## DRPistoh

On the CIPC website it is said that one can register for BEE when registering a new business or filling annual returns, but I have been there and could not see an option for me to apply for BEE certificate.
I want to register a new business and get BEE certificate what do I do after filling the new company registration or before filling so I coukd also get a BEE certificate for my new business?

----------


## HR Solutions

There are a number of institutions that can supply you with a Bee certificate depending on your level.... at a cost.  This can be done anytime.

----------


## DRPistoh

Thank you
I had seen that online I was just curious and thought someone would know how to get it vis CIPC.

----------


## wynn

I was sent an email where FNB (effenB) offered to do certificates if you bank with them?

----------


## national

check this site for more info,,,apparently there are Dti approve sites where you can do this not online. http://www.ujuh.co.za/key-features-o...ation-process/

----------


## Heidivf

I was at a CIPC information session earlier this month and they said that this function is available at their Self Service Terminals, but will only be available from their website later in the year.

----------

Dave A (26-Jun-15)

----------


## BizCertify

CIPC BEE certificates have only been available through their self-service centre until recently. They've introduced a "Third Party" system that's only accessible to a select few companies (as I've been told) for now. You can contact any of those; and we're one of them.

----------

